# Schwinn Headbadges



## catfish

What is the rarest Schwinn headbadge??? Lets see some photos.


----------



## catfish

??????????? Anyone?


----------



## PCHiggin

*'63 Schwinn Debbie*

Well,I need a NICE ONE for the Brides Flamboyant Blue '63 Debbie.It has the anodized looking Flam.Blue base with white letters. I know,I know,rare and collectability don't always go hand in hand. I haven't seen another so I'm thinking this is the rarest....Maybe the Hudsons Detroit


----------



## Schwinn499

Here's one you don't see every day. Apparently, in the 60's some of the high volume or "Total Concept Store" dealers were allowed custom badges. Its a little larger than the badges of the era and the fasteners have smooth heads on them.


----------



## bricycle

catfish said:


> What is the rarest Schwinn headbadge??? Lets see some photos.




The Huge The World badge is pretty uncommon


----------



## bobcycles

*Perhaps the LION badge?  Seen maybe 2 in all these years.  I'm sure there are other super rare ones.*


----------



## randallace

Is there a reference on the schwinn badges over the years ? A book or something ?


----------



## cyclingday

I don't know much about this one, but I think it is very early.
1895ish?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757

I think Marty's is the most rare Schwinn badge I have seen.  Then the Lion badge that Bob mentioned is pretty much unattainable, then the Joe's badges, the third version being the most rare, and the possible my Dixieland., it's the only one I have ever seen.
Catfish give us your opinion


----------



## catfish

aasmitty757 said:


> I think Marty's is the most rare Schwinn badge I have seen.  Then the Lion badge that Bob mentioned is pretty much unattainable, then the Joe's badges, the third version being the most rare, and the possible my Dixieland., it's the only one I have ever seen.
> Catfish give us your opinion




I agree that Marty's is the rarest. The Lion badge is up there.


----------



## rigid76

How rare is the Mission badge?  Either way I want one bad!


----------



## bobcycles

Marty That badge is nuts! WOW!
Wonder what it came on.

I'm prepared to trade you a HyperflightGuy repop trains and planes, a non chicago 60's stingray badge, and an oval electric!

All those gems!

You give me the weird "I Will" Willie badge and 500 cash and we gotta deal!


----------



## Freqman1

I think Marty wins the prize. The only way to trump that is have the bike that goes with it! The coolest badge though, to me, is the Dixieland badge. If anyone happens across one of these I'll bust my piggy bank open for ya. V/r Shawn


----------



## GenuineRides

Does this one make the top 10?


----------



## Freqman1

I'm not even a Schwinn guy, per se, and have seen a fair number of these. I think the mom-n-pop hardware and store badges e.g. Joes are some of the toughest to come by. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not even a Schwinn guy, per se, and have seen a fair number of these. I think the mom-n-pop hardware and store badges e.g. Joes are some of the toughest to come by. V/r Shawn




Kim is the King of Schwinn Hardware Store Badges . . Come on Kim, show us a few !


----------



## tripple3

bobcycles said:


> Marty That badge is nuts! WOW!
> Wonder what it came on.
> 
> I'm prepared to trade you a HyperflightGuy repop trains and planes, a non chicago 60's stingray badge, and an oval electric!
> 
> All those gems!
> 
> You give me the weird "I Will" Willie badge and 500 cash and we gotta deal!




I have an oval electric badge on the bike it came 1936 C model 19 inch frame. 




I wanted it because I'm a electrician.  are they really that rare?


----------



## aasmitty757

Pete,
I'm not even close to being a king in the badge collectors world. I know of about 4 and I think their are many more that a lot of us don't even know exist. I've gotten most of my badges from my mentors. All of my favorites are not Schwinn, in fact I'm so green I have to ask them if a badge is Schwinn or not. The collection I would like to see most is Catfish's current collection. I would pay admission fees. Here are a few of mine that I randomly grabbed, not necessarily my favorites.


----------



## aasmitty757

rigid76 said:


> How rare is the Mission badge?  Either way I want one bad!




I think they are fairly rare, be careful when buying one there are some dead on reproductions of those floating around, mine not being one of them.


----------



## cyclingday

I realized right away, that badge collecting could get real expensive, so I decided to limit my collection to only badges that had the words, Arnold Schwinn & Company on them.
This would weed out most of the cycle supply and hardware store badges and bring some sanity to my bank account at the same time.
Once Nostalgic Reflections started reproducing them, I threw in the towel, and pretty much gave up the idea of putting together a comprehensive Schwinn badge collection.
I did manage to get quite a few different and interesting ones. But nothing on the scale of what Kim and I'm sure others have.
These are a few of my favorite ones, that are seldom seen.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd

Wondered what the I WILL badge was from motorbike? Thanks Rick


----------



## cyclingday

I got the "I Will" badge from an estate clean out that was being sold off on eBay. Unfortunately, I didn't get any information about its origins so I can only speculate on it's age, but by it's design, it appears to be from the late 1890s.
The original name chosen for the bicycle company was, "The World" 
My assumption is, that the words "I Will" on the Headbadge, begin the sentence,
"I Will build the best bicycles in The World."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula

Here are a few uncommon ones:


----------



## rigid76

Oh my, here I thought the Mission badge was so rare, now I see 3 of them today.  With that being said maybe somebody here might give one up to me


----------



## cyclingday

The Mission badge was reproduced to near exact detail.
Contact Nostalgic Reflections.
They have made most of the desireable headbadges.


----------



## catfish

rigid76 said:


> How rare is the Mission badge?  Either way I want one bad!




I've owned at least ten of them.


----------



## catfish

GenuineRides said:


> Does this one make the top 10?View attachment 195108




One of my favorite Schwinn badges, but not very rare.


----------



## catfish

aasmitty757 said:


> Pete,
> I'm not even close to being a king in the badge collectors world. I know of about 4 and I think their are many more that a lot of us don't even know exist. I've gotten most of my badges from my mentors. All of my favorites are not Schwinn, in fact I'm so green I have to ask them if a badge is Schwinn or not. The collection I would like to see most is Catfish's current collection. I would pay admission fees. Here are a few of mine that I randomly grabbed, not necessarily my favorites.




 Kim, Very nice of you to say,  but most of my rare Schwinn badges have found their way to the collections of true Schwinn collectors like your self. I might still have a few that are near and dear to me, but not as many as I use too. 

   Catfish


----------



## onecatahula

rigid76 said:


> Oh my, here I thought the Mission badge was so rare, now I see 3 of them today.  With that being said maybe somebody here might give one up to me




Here's a repop Mission Badge for ya:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111516175357?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cyclingday

rickyd said:


> Wondered what the I WILL badge was from motorbike? Thanks Rick




I think it probably was on something like this.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

cyclingday said:


> I think it probably was on something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That bike is at the museum in New Bremen. Here's the badge on that very bike-


----------



## sm2501

Here's a few interesting Schwinn badges...


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
I didn't think that World banner badge dated from the 1890s
Very cool !
Super nice collection of Schwinn badges, Scott.  
How many house branded badges (Arnold Schwinn &Co.) were there?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hefe Grande

What an impressive collection of badges... from sm2501

It would be great if there was a description for each or some historic information on some of these...and / or a legend that would describe the years that the different shapes were used...


----------



## cyclingday

This oval World badge has an unusual paint scheme.
I'm not sure if this big E badge classifies as a Schwinn badge.
It says Excelsior Supply Co. Chicago, which is the company that Schwinn bought in 1912 to access the motorcycle market.
I'm just not sure where this badge falls in relationship to that acquisition.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOOK

very impressive. no wonder the bikes i find are without their badges.


----------



## catfish

Scott,   Very nice collection! How did you find all of those badges?   Catfish


----------



## TheSaint

Wow Scott!
Impressive collection!
Thank you for sharing those!


----------



## sm2501

catfish said:


> Scott,   Very nice collection! How did you find all of those badges?   Catfish




years and years of searching...and one good friend!


----------



## aasmitty757

LOL....Catfish and Scott!


----------



## ChattyMatty

First of all, let me just say that there are threads that make one feel unworthy, and then there are threads... holy moley. 

That said, what's the consensus on when the specialty badges ceased? Not the salesman's specials, but rather the separate branded lines like The World, Liberty, Excelsior, Henderson and the like? My obscenely large 'collection' of three (read: the ones that haven't found their way on bikes yet) includes a 3 1/8" spread Liberty, but my gut feeling was that the 3 1/8" went into use only after the glued on Starburst badges '63-ish?


----------



## rigid76

*Royal badge*

Any knowledge out there on the Royal badge?
Interesting, the other day I saw a antique Husqvarna motorcycle and the logo was very similiar.


----------



## catfish

sm2501 said:


> years and years of searching...and one good friend!




That must be one very good friend!!!!!!


----------



## sm2501

catfish said:


> That must be one very good friend!!!!!!




More like a brother!


----------



## catfish

sm2501 said:


> More like a brother!




Thanks Brother Scott!


----------



## catfish

Here are a few.....  Catfish


----------



## aasmitty757

catfish said:


> Here are a few.....  Catfish




All Very nice badges Ed!


----------



## catfish

aasmitty757 said:


> All Very nice badges Ed!




Thanks Kim.


----------



## bombollis

I've only seen one of these. From a 41 Autocycle






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombollis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

Here's a early Majestic badge.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

rigid76 said:


> *Royal badge*
> 
> Any knowledge out there on the Royal badge?
> Interesting, the other day I saw a antique Husqvarna motorcycle and the logo was very similiar.
> View attachment 195414
> 
> View attachment 195414






Is this badge on a Model "C"  ?

What year is your bike?

I need to find the exact same badge...  not an easy badge to find...


----------



## BASHER76

tripple3 said:


> I have an oval electric badge on the bike it came 1936 C model 19 inch frame. View attachment 195168View attachment 195169
> I wanted it because I'm a electrician.  are they really that rare?
> 
> View attachment 195168
> 
> View attachment 195169





I have one identical but it says " Pullman" instead of "Electric".


----------



## Freqman1

Given the recent listing for a badge touted as the "holy grail" with an asking price to match I thought it might be a good time to review this thread. The Chevron badge, obviously, isn't as rare as some might think. I can think of a lot of other badges out there that I have only seen one or two of. I still haven't seen another "I WILL" badge like Marty has or another "Dixieland" that Kim has. Some of the local store badges are downright rare as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish




----------



## barneyguey




----------



## Rust_Trader

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 481438 View attachment 481439 View attachment 481440 View attachment 481441





Very nice, did you buy someone's nos collection? Or did someone repop the chevron, airliner, atlas, Mexico E, Chicago badges?


----------



## barneyguey

I did buy a collection, but only about 13 of the Badges are from the collection I bought.


----------



## barneyguey

A 87year old man died and left the badges to his 60 year old Son. He didn't know the value of them so he took them to a Museum.:eek:
It took a lot of talking and three purchases to get them all at a fair price.


----------



## barneyguey

Rust_Trader said:


> Very nice, did you buy someone's nos collection? Or did someone repop the chevron, airliner, atlas, Mexico E, Chicago badges?



Most of the Badges you see in my collection came from Scott M. owner of The Cabe, Smitty, Catfish, Pat, Paul, Pete, Joseph Rapoza, Santiago, Joseph Lanen, Mark Fisher, Justin and Scott A. and some other Cabe members. I hope they  didn't sell me repops for the prices I've paid.:eek:


----------



## barneyguey

Here's a few more purchased from my fellow bicycle freak's on The Cabe Etc.


----------



## barneyguey




----------



## Overhauler

I like this one, I have a b6 with this badge.


----------



## barneyguey

Beautiful! I love those badges. Barry


----------



## barneyguey

Some nice person sold me this Badge today. I live about 30 miles from Spokane and have wanted one of these for a long time. Thanks Badge Genie! Barry


----------



## bombollis

Here's one off a 1932-33 Schwinn Camelback "Tiger Flyer" one of my favs





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

bombollis said:


> Here's one off a 1932-33 Schwinn Camelback "Tiger Flyer" one of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for sharing? Barry


----------

